# NotePerformer 1.3 is out!!



## Vlzmusic

http://www.noteperformer.com/?mode=news


This is crazy, hilarious, ridiculous and unbelievable!!!!

When Arne does something - he tries to take over the world  just like the Brain in Animaniacs.


----------



## bdr

Wonderful update!


----------



## gyprock

Hi bdr. I'm from Sydney but cannot get more than 8KB/sec download meaning I'll get it in 45 hrs. Have you downloaded it yet? I'm on ADSL2 and my throughput is normally excellent.


----------



## Bohrium

I think it might be some bandwith problem on their site (since a lot of people are getting the update). I've had a bit more than 8kb/s (around 100kb/s)  when I got the download last night and I downloaded a few other updates that had the usual speed the same time. So I know that the bandwith on my side was fine ...


----------



## trumpoz

gyprock - there was definitely something up this morning with the connection (Melbourne time). It cleared up around 11:30am for me. Downloaded in about 45mins, so around 500KB/s.


----------



## Wallander

It's a high-speed service, but everyone wants to download this update at the same time!  So download speeds are indeed expected to be lower than normal. 

However, when it goes down to ridiculous speeds such as your 8kb/sec this is almost certainly some other bottleneck on the Internet between the two of us! Even if your connection is fast, and my connection is fast, that's no guarantee that the communication between the two of us is fast because all traffic on the Internet goes through 15-20 servers on the way. Luckily these servers are normally smart enough to re-route the traffic after some time if communications are bad. 

So if things are -really- slow, I recommend initiating a second download now and then just to see if it picks up more speed. Either using the same browser, but possible using a second browser or even another computer. If it doesn't pick up speed, just cancel the second download and try again after a while. You can keep the first download running at all times just in case, so you don't lose that. 

If you get 100kb/sec, that's absolutely within normal range.


----------



## Bohrium

Thanks Arne, I meant I got the update last night ... everything's fine so far.
And thanks for the update, I like it 

It was meant more as an answer to the question whether somebody has been able to download at all.


----------



## Wallander

Bohrium @ Wed 09 Apr said:


> Thanks Arne, I meant I got the update last night ... everything's fine so far.
> And thanks for the update, I like it
> 
> It was meant more as an answer to the question whether somebody has been able to download at all.


All is good then.


----------



## jumpenguin

Thank you very much for Accordion!
I'm so happy!


----------



## Wallander

jumpenguin @ Wed 09 Apr said:


> Thank you very much for Accordion!
> I'm so happy!


I hope you like it.  And don't forget to try the bandoneon in NotePerformer, I think the tone of that one turned out beautifully. 

Just remember, to get the proper left hand/right hand sound, you need to assign staves manually from Sibelius mixer. Just adding an accordion grand staff is not enough - by default will get a right-hand sound also on the bass stave. This works the same way as the organ in NotePerformer!


----------



## apessino

Wow... :shock:

I didn't think this could get any better but the sound is hugely improved with the update, across the board.

NotePerformer is simply amazing! Thank you SO MUCH for making it... 8)


----------



## gideonleong

Amazing update ! Love it ! Keep up the good work, Arne !!


----------



## FriFlo

I recently bought note performer and this is probably one of my best purchases ever! Cannot stress enough, how much better the sound is, you get from it, without any work, just by writing the notes. Of course, it is not a replacement for really good sounding midi mock ups! But it is so much better to get an idea what you're doing, when you write ...
Needed to be said! 3 thumbs up!


----------



## KingIdiot

Arne, I think you're rad. I remember when you first started this journey. The whole "why isn't anyone trying *this*?" approach.

as I see the new products come out, it's obviously because you're thinking very differently than everyone else. I just wanted to say I like that, and it's always fun to see you d this stuff under the radar.


----------



## Wallander

Guys... thank you so much for the kind words. I'm a bit too Swedish to be good at expressing these things, but just so you know I truly and deeply appreciate it.


----------



## IvanP

EDIT: Got It!


----------



## bdr

gyprock @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> Hi bdr. I'm from Sydney but cannot get more than 8KB/sec download meaning I'll get it in 45 hrs. Have you downloaded it yet? I'm on ADSL2 and my throughput is normally excellent.




Hey Gyprock how did you go? I had no problem downloading at all.


----------



## jsaras

I hope that this general concept is expanded to a complete VST orchestral instrument at some point in the future. Good sound with no hassles, low CPU...that pretty much covers 95% of what I really need on a daily basis.


----------



## gyprock

bdr @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> gyprock @ Wed Apr 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bdr. I'm from Sydney but cannot get more than 8KB/sec download meaning I'll get it in 45 hrs. Have you downloaded it yet? I'm on ADSL2 and my throughput is normally excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gyprock how did you go? I had no problem downloading at all.
Click to expand...


All good now. I downloaded from another machine. I think our Internet speeds in Sydney match our traffic snarls. I'll just have to move to Melbourne :D


----------



## jumpenguin

Wallander @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> jumpenguin @ Wed 09 Apr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for Accordion!
> I'm so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it.  And don't forget to try the bandoneon in NotePerformer, I think the tone of that one turned out beautifully.
> 
> Just remember, to get the proper left hand/right hand sound, you need to assign staves manually from Sibelius mixer. Just adding an accordion grand staff is not enough - by default will get a right-hand sound also on the bass stave. This works the same way as the organ in NotePerformer!
Click to expand...


Thank you for the additional info! Didn't know that you gave us separate high and low sound - and I simply love them. The bandoneon sounds great as well.

But how I manually assign separate MIDI channel to right hand and left hand? Clicking where shows Ch.1 for example won't do anything. I can select different sound for right and left hands, yes, but as soon as I hit play button, I get same channel for both hands.

I couldn't figure out how to assign separate channel so I am choosing "NotePerformer 1-16" for the right and "NotePerformer 17-32" for the left and it seems okay...


I am writing for the live players for most of my work. I have hated that I had to spend a lot of time creating MIDI mockups which were never used in final production just to give my collaborators some ideas how it would sound in the session.
But now I have NotePerformer, and the performance inside Sibelius is more than enough for my collaborators; I can use all of my time on composing and orchestrating. Just wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Wallander

jumpenguin, open Sibelius "Preferences", go to the "Playback" section, and:

UNSELECT:
"Use same slot for all staves of keyboard instruments"
"Use same slot for similar instruments"

SELECT:
"Use variant sounds for identical instruments"

When all setup correctly, the treble and bass staff of the accordion should be on different MIDI channels, and you should be able to assign/control them separately. After having changed this, you may have to reassign the accordion instrument in the mixer, or perhaps even create a new accordion grand staff and copy any music from the old staves to the new staves.


----------



## jumpenguin

Wallander @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> jumpenguin, open Sibelius "Preferences", go to the "Playback" section, and:
> 
> UNSELECT:
> "Use same slot for all staves of keyboard instruments"
> "Use same slot for similar instruments"
> 
> SELECT:
> "Use variant sounds for identical instruments"
> 
> When all setup correctly, the treble and bass staff of the accordion should be on different MIDI channels, and you should be able to assign/control them separately. After having changed this, you may have to reassign the accordion instrument in the mixer, or perhaps even create a new accordion grand staff and copy any music from the old staves to the new staves.



Thank you very much for the instruction! This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Wallander

There's a new maintenance update of NotePerformer, version 1.3.1, now available for download:

http://www.noteperformer.com/?mode=news

This version doesn't add any major new features, but it's simply a maintenance update with bug fixes to some issues that appeared in version 1.3.0. For more details, please follow the link. 

As always, if you have any problems at all with NotePerformer or this update, please report them to me directly and I'll look into it! There's no such thing as too few bugs in a software. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jdrcomposer

Just wanted to show some noteperformer love...since getting it I've swithced entirely to sibelius for writing instead of plugging into logic. The brass on this stuff is killer and the interpretation is always spot on.


----------



## Wallander

By the way, if anyone has problems with the download speed now, there's a beta script available that supports using download managers (part by part, and resuming). It's still just in testing, so you would have to use it on your own risk! :!: but to do so, replace "DownloadFile.php" with "DownloadFileResume.php" in your personal download links.




jdrcomposer @ Thu 24 Apr said:


> Just wanted to show some noteperformer love...since getting it I've swithced entirely to sibelius for writing instead of plugging into logic. The brass on this stuff is killer and the interpretation is always spot on.


That's fantastic. :D


----------



## Wallander

NotePerformer 1.3.3 performance update was released today! More info here:

http://www.noteperformer.com/?mode=news 

Quite a few general improvements apart from the fixes in this one, I strongly recommend getting it! 

If you have had problems running NotePerformer in a Windows 32-bit environment (such as Sibelius 6 on Windows XP) this version has vastly improved memory management, and should hopefully remedy all such problems!

Enjoy! :D


----------



## MMMusic

Hey Arne - great news. When I write my email in the field (under update 1.3.3, it says I've already got the latest version - which is 1.3.2).

great software by the way 

hilsen Mathias


----------



## Wallander

Hmm, try again now and see if it works!


----------



## MMMusic

Thanks! Works now. Best, Mathias


----------



## ScoringFilm

Arne,

The 1.4.2 windows update doesn't install a VST dll; is this correct (I don't know whether it is using the legacy VST or just the resources are updated).

J


----------



## Wallander

ScoringFilm @ Tue 03 Mar said:


> Arne,
> 
> The 1.4.2 windows update doesn't install a VST dll; is this correct (I don't know whether it is using the legacy VST or just the resources are updated).
> 
> J


Both the .dll and the resources are updated! The legacy .dll will not work properly with the new resources files, and the other way around.


----------



## rpaillot

Hi Arne,

I'm sorry I find the last update to sound less good than the previous version .
Something is different, the whole orchestra balance, sound of brass, and strings ... 
Maybe I need to be used to ?


----------



## Wallander

rpaillot @ Wed 04 Mar said:


> Hi Arne,
> 
> I'm sorry I find the last update to sound less good than the previous version .
> Something is different, the whole orchestra balance, sound of brass, and strings ...
> Maybe I need to be used to ?


Hi! 

The difference you're hearing between version 1.4.x and 1.3.3 is that the old version (1.3.3) had a ton of artificial early reflections and post processing built-in, which diffused the sound, and couldn't be turned off. You could control the reverb amount, but not the ER amount because it was built into the instruments and synthesis engine. 

For some instruments this could do for a nice effect, for certain musical styles (in particular the brass got a more distant sound) but it could also make NotePerformer sound a bit... bathroom-ish. 

Because so many users requested the possibility to use their own reverberation entirely, or a dryer more close-up perspective (and I agree with this and find it perfectly understandable, especially since NotePerformer's core sound is perfectly dry/anechoic) the new version has a minimum of post processing, except the reverb which can be adjusted by taste, thus the rawer sound.

If you prefer a more diffused out or distant sound, I recommend trying to create your own playback configuration where you add your own choice of post-processing, such as IR/convolution reverberation. That way you can achieve the same effect as 1.3.3, but likely better.


----------



## dcoscina

New version is great. One of the best purchases I've made in the past decade. Thank you for a fine product Arne!


----------



## Wallander

dcoscina @ Wed 04 Mar said:


> New version is great. One of the best purchases I've made in the past decade. Thank you for a fine product Arne!


Thanks! I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## ScoringFilm

Thanks Arne, the point is that the installer does not install a VST, just the resources folder.

J


----------



## Wallander

ScoringFilm @ Wed 04 Mar said:


> Thanks Arne, the point is that the installer does not install a VST, just the resources folder.
> 
> J


Hmm, are you possibly running Sibelius from something else than the C: drive? 

To install the .dll, make sure one of these folders exists (the one that's applicable to you):

(64-bit, Sib 7 or higher)
C:\Program Files\Avid\VstPlugins

(32-bit, Sib 7 or higher)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avid\VstPlugins

(Sib 6)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sibelius Software\VstPlugins

The installer attempts to locate which version(s) of Sibelius you are running by looking at the folder structure, and installs to those locations. 

If you want to use another VST folder than the default one, you can safely copy the .dll to the VST folder(s) of your choice.


----------



## apessino

I think the new version is a HUGE improvement over what I believed could not be improved any further. Much clearer, better balanced and worth it for the new auto-divisi strings alone.

So well done, once again... :D


----------



## ScoringFilm

Wallander @ 4/3/2015 said:


> ScoringFilm @ Wed 04 Mar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Arne, the point is that the installer does not install a VST, just the resources folder.
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, are you possibly running Sibelius from something else than the C: drive?
> 
> To install the .dll, make sure one of these folders exists (the one that's applicable to you):
> 
> (64-bit, Sib 7 or higher)
> C:\Program Files\Avid\VstPlugins
> 
> (32-bit, Sib 7 or higher)
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Avid\VstPlugins
> 
> (Sib 6)
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Sibelius Software\VstPlugins
> 
> The installer attempts to locate which version(s) of Sibelius you are running by looking at the folder structure, and installs to those locations.
> 
> If you want to use another VST folder than the default one, you can safely copy the .dll to the VST folder(s) of your choice.
Click to expand...


Thanks Arne, got it. I install my VSTs to a separate drive so Sibelius was not looking in the default folder. It would be worth letting the user choose the installation folder during the installation process.

J


----------



## Wallander

apessino @ Wed 04 Mar said:


> I think the new version is a HUGE improvement over what I believed could not be improved any further. Much clearer, better balanced and worth it for the new auto-divisi strings alone.
> 
> So well done, once again... :D


Thanks! That's great to hear!


----------



## Wallander

ScoringFilm @ Wed 04 Mar said:


> Wallander @ 4/3/2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Arne, got it. I install my VSTs to a separate drive so Sibelius was not looking in the default folder. It would be worth letting the user choose the installation folder during the installation process.
> 
> J
Click to expand...

I agree 100%. I just couldn't find a good way to implement this technically, because the installers needs to be able to install the same file to a dynamic number of folders. But maybe I should try and look into it some more. There's usually a solution, the problem is finding it. :idea:


----------



## trumpoz

Hi Arne, 

The new version sounds great, thanks for the update. It certainly makes sending demo's of scores/arrangements a lot easier (and faster!)


----------



## Wallander

trumpoz @ Thu 05 Mar said:


> Hi Arne,
> 
> The new version sounds great, thanks for the update. It certainly makes sending demo's of scores/arrangements a lot easier (and faster!)


I'm glad to hear that, and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Robin

Tried the new version and am going back to 1.3.3.

While I do understand your argument of providing a less processed sound to give more flexibility, I always found the strong advantage of NotePerformer to be able to create a halfway useable demo without any fiddling around. If I want to be more flexible I will switch to a DAW and other samples anyway.

For full orchestral works, the out of the box sound of 1.3.3 is in my opinion way superior to 1.4.2. Additionally I was having quite problematic balance issues in 1.4.2 with flutes being way too loud and heavy brass (particularly Trumpets) being way too soft when all mixer faders are at 0.

Still a great product and I appreciate your continuous enthusiasm to improve it. Just not sold on this particular update.

Robin


----------



## snattack

Robin @ Fri Mar 06 said:


> Tried the new version and am going back to 1.3.3.
> 
> While I do understand your argument of providing a less processed sound to give more flexibility, I always found the strong advantage of NotePerformer to be able to create a halfway useable demo without any fiddling around. If I want to be more flexible I will switch to a DAW and other samples anyway.
> 
> For full orchestral works, the out of the box sound of 1.3.3 is in my opinion way superior to 1.4.2. Additionally I was having quite problematic balance issues in 1.4.2 with flutes being way too loud and heavy brass (particularly Trumpets) being way too soft when all mixer faders are at 0.
> 
> Still a great product and I appreciate your continuous enthusiasm to improve it. Just not sold on this particular update.
> 
> Robin



I agree. The new version might be better "balanced" (didn't really notice), but I can't trust it with the real-life sound as I could with the version before, so I'm also reverting back.


----------



## Wallander

I appreciate the sincerity. And I understand your reasons for wanting the previous version, in that it provides a shortcut if you're after that particular sound. Which is also why I'll keep offering it to those who want it.


----------

